# Kindle2-Experimental Screen Navigation



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey, I just got my K2 today, but when I try to go into the Experimental screen and choose Anything other than Basic Web, the cursor does not move. At first I thought I had broken my navigation button already, but no, it works everywhere else.

Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's a feature, not a bug. Basic Web is the only thing that is available until you add MP3s

Once you load some MP3s, it appears that Play MP3s will be available as a choice. 

Text to Speech is available from within a book, not from the Experimental menu, so while the feature is described there, you will not be able to access it from there.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I was confused by that too.

so how about this navigation question...  If I'm in a book and use the text key to bring up the font menu, I can scroll to turn on text-to-speech, but the Speech Rate and Speaking Voice are grayed out.  How can I change the voice and rate?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kim, once you turn the Text to Speech feature on, then you can change the speed and voice.

It does take several seconds to start, so don't be alarmed and think it froze up (like I did   )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, after you turn on text to speech, you can change the options by clicking on the font key, and choosing each option with the controller.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep, after you turn on text to speech, you can change the options by clicking on the font key, and choosing each option with the controller.


Silly me, now that you say that it's obvious  
I wasn't re-hitting the font key after the voice started.

Thanks


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I love that you can pause the text to speech with the spacebar. It sounds a lot better than I thought it would also.

Melissa


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks pidgeon92. I was panicing and thought I had a problem with the 5-way controller. I couldn't get it to move on the experimental page, either. The user guide doesn't explain the navigation clearly at all. What you say makes sense. I can relax now and enjoy my newly delivered K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I can confirm that once you add MP3s you can select the Play MP3 function.


----------

